# Bottle Kittens: Smoky and Daisy



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

Y’all know I am a softie and have difficulty saying no...I’m now raising 3 kittens that were dropped in the storm last night. 

They were soaking wet and cold when I got them. We dried them with towels that had been warmed in the dryer while they were en route to us. After they were mostly dry, we heated up some goat milk and syringe fed each one. 

The kids thoroughly enjoyed holding a tiny kitten wrapped up in a hand towel and look forward to giving them a bottle. 

We put them in a box with a heating pad on one end and covered the top with a towel. I fed them again before I went to bed but wasn’t sure that they’d make it through the night. 

When I got the call, it was thought that they were about a week old. I think they were just in such bad shape that they weren’t opening their eyes. After I got them dry and started feeding them, they opened their eyes and started using their legs some. Their teeth are also starting to come through so I think they are closer to 3 weeks.

They are too little to be sure on genders yet but I think one is different from the other two. Lol. Time will tell on that one! 

We were going to get a kitten for DD2 to go with the two we already have...one turned into 3. I’m not sure we will keep them all though. I’m not big on tiger/white cats and one is exactly that. Another is white with some tiger markings and the last is a solid brownish gray. I’ll keep the last one for sure. 

I figured these little ones needed their own thread. DH is going to pick up some bottles after work today. I’ll also see if he can help me get some better individual pics.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 22, 2018)

very cute...there must be kitten math too...


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2018)

Awww how cute!


Hens and Roos said:


> there must be kitten math too


Maybe it's like counting cat/dog years...1 human year = 7 dog years....so maybe quantity 1 in human term = 3 in cats term!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

IF I keep these 3, that puts us up to 13 cats! I refuse to be the crazy cat lady!! (I’d willingly be a crazy goat, dog, cow, or chicken lady! Lol)


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2018)

You already have 10 cats so what's 3 more?


----------



## Rammy (May 22, 2018)

There are several good videos on YouTube about feeding baby kitties. I fed the ones I had for a few days some kitten milk replacer. You can get it at TSC. Good luck with the kitties. I would probably have kept the ones I fostered also but they already had a home to go to, just needed someone to keep them a few days, so I volunteered.  Good luck with the babies. Im sure they will do just fine with you as thier foster mommy.


----------



## animalmom (May 22, 2018)

Ah, come on, love has no boundaries.  It only grows and spreads... like warm sunshine after a rain.

(of course I'm not feeding what would be 13 cats... but I bet you don't have a rodent problem!)


----------



## luvmypets (May 22, 2018)

This is awesome. My FFA chapter has had to raise two groups of strays kittens. You are making sure they use the bathroom Im sure? Its not the most fun but has to be done.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

@luvmypets yep. Talk about interesting convo with the littles!


----------



## BoboFarm (May 22, 2018)

I LOVE bottle babies! Out of the 12 I bottle fed I only lost one. It was very weak when we got it and we didn't think it was going to make it. I had a litter of three that ended up with ringworm. That was awful! It was a good thing I was a vet tech so we treated them at no cost to me. 

A belly full of warm milk, a warm place to snuggle and clean butts make happy babies 

Looking forward to the journey with these guys.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

No updated pics. DH was in the shower while DD1 did her breathing treatment, DD2 and DS drank their bedtime milk, and I fed kittens. 

DH picked up a bottle for the kittens. They aren’t fans. I’m going to keep working with them but I ended up syringe feeding them to make sure they got enough. 

I’m encouraging the kittens to potty after each feeding. They’ve been going some on their own and I have to change the blanket under them each time now. 

I make everyone leave them alone except for feeding time to avoid distressing them and to keep them warm. This also helps to keep the kids from handling them without an adult around. 

I’m really worried about them. I have a heating pad that they can be on any time they are in their box (only time they aren’t is about a half hour when I feed/potty all three.) They have the option to be off the heating pad but they are always on it and in a pile. Two of them have eyes that are matted shut tonight. (I’m going to get them open with warm water here shortly but needed to get kids to bed.) These poor kittens were very wet and chilled when I got them last night. I’m afraid that they are going to get colds and pneumonia and not make it. I’m debating on giving them some penicillin injections...

We’ve decided to keep the kittens on goat milk. Despite lots of pros and cons that we discussed, I think it’s our best bet for this group. DD2 has also gotten a kick out of sharing her Nellie milk with her kittens!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 23, 2018)

and I thought my plate was full! Good luck with the kittens.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 23, 2018)

Two kittens’ eyes were matted shut this morning. Got them opened up with a warm, wet cottonball. 

2 of the 3 kittens will suck the milk out of the syringe on their own but refuse the bottle completely. The third laps up the milk as I slowly squirt the milk into its mouth with the syringe. Trying to decide if it’s worth the effort to keep pushing the bottle or just syringe feed them until they can lap from a bowl...

Kittens got bathed with baby wipes this morning. They need a good soap and water bath but I don’t think that’s in the cards for them any time soon. They’ve started going to the bathroom some on their own then crawl through it. One had a nice dried spot of feces on its head that I had to clean off. 

Called the vet to ask about antibiotics. Hey encouraged me to hold off unless they stop eating or seem lethargic or dehydrated. Thinking it’s more viral and they will either make it or they won’t. Did agree to get some salve ready for their eyes so DH will pick it up on his way home from work. 

Had to go to the local Dollar General to get some more cotton balls. Gonna take several to keep all of these eyes clean and open.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 23, 2018)

DH picked up the eye ointment from the vet’s. Cleaned eyes and applied. All three now have “goop” and/or matting in various stages despite the cleanings. 

Decided to stick with the syringe for now. They are eating and that’s most important! 

I think we have the pottying routine down other than one has a sore behind from going on it’s own and it irritated the skin before I could get it cleaned off. I’ll put some of DD2’s aquaphor on it next feeding round. 

Kids each picked a kitten of their own accord despite us encouraging them not to. DD1 picked the kitten with more white. She’s named it Donald/Daisy depending on the gender that it turns out to be. 

DS picked the grayish black kitten and it’s name is to be Smoky no matter the gender. All three kids have that name down. I don’t think I stand a chance at convincing them otherwise! Lol

DD2 picked the more tiger kitten. It’s name options change on a feeding by feeding basis currently. 

Never a dull moment around here!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 24, 2018)

@Bruce thought I’d tag you too!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 24, 2018)

Kittens are slowly progressing. Eyes are clearing some between being kept clean and the medicine.

I’ve noticed an increase in intake. The two with tiger markings are taking in about 10ml  six times a day. The smaller black/gray is taking in about 7ml. I’m hoping to make a quick trip to the barn with them to weigh them so I can track their progress better. 

I am concerned because they haven’t been making much stool. If I recall the details correctly...I got them Monday night and it’s early Friday morning. They all had stool on Tuesday and I had to clean it off of them all day. There hasn’t been any stool since Tuesday at almost midnight. Their bellies are soft and pliable, even when they are full of milk. They are voiding each time they eat- two with stimulation and the other typically has a wet tail and has a few drops. (I change the bedding every feeding as at least one is voiding and making it damp.) @babsbag I know you’ve done bottle kittens before and aren’t already following along. Any insight from babs or those already here? 

The kittens are purring more all the time. They have to recognize my smell and voice as they start squeaking every time I walk in the bedroom but the ignore DH. They have also tried to nurse my hands when I’m trying to get them situated to eat. 

DD1 took some pics of the kittens today during one of their feedings. She’s 6 and they were taken on my phone so they aren’t perfect but I love the effort. 

Feeding with Jewel’s assistance. 


 
Another...I can’t decide if this is the same kitten as above or the other one. My hand is covering up too much pattern detail. 


 
Smoky and Jewel is back again. (Spelling of Smoky may change depending on what gender the kitten happens to be.) 


 
Bucket o’ kittens! Smoky is at the top, then the mostly tiger, and then the white with some tiger. I use the bucket to carry them from their bed in our bedroom to where I sit in the living room to feed them. It also contains the kittens that I’m not focused on so that they stay safe. 


 
The boss: Jewel. She doesn’t like the kittens crying and has started licking them some.


 
Somehow DH just realized that he will have to play parent while I work this weekend for at least a few day time feedings. Guess he will get a crash course tomorrow after work in kitten care!


----------



## babsbag (May 25, 2018)

If they are three weeks old I am surprised you got them to nurse at all. I would start trying them with kitten chow soaked in milk or some smelly canned food, the stinkier the better.  I always stimulate them to urinate and have the bowel movement until they are close to 4 weeks but sometimes they will go 3 or 4 days without a bowel movement. You can add a little karo syrup to the milk if you think that they are constipated. 

I haven't done babies in a few years, goats have consumed my life. I always raised them on goat's milk, at least I did after I got goats. They always did well.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 25, 2018)

I love how Jewel was there SO close to "supervise" the feeding! 
Glad to heat that their eyes are clearing a bit and they are taking in more milk.
You know after all the care and nurturing of these kittens, you are not going to part with them and they will become YOUR cats.


----------



## Bruce (May 25, 2018)

You are such a good mama to ALL animals!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 25, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> I love how Jewel was there SO close to "supervise" the feeding!
> Glad to heat that their eyes are clearing a bit and they are taking in more milk.
> You know after all the care and nurturing of these kittens, you are not going to part with them and they will become YOUR cats.



Oh these are definitely MINE, even despite a kid claim on each one. I just don’t like that cat personalities are so unpredictable as adults. (A lot about a pup’s adult tendencies is distinguishing at even five weeks of age.) I’ve gotten rid of cats in various ways to being aggressive to me or the kids without cause.

Growing up, we had a tiger/white tuxedo cat. He was evil!! I’ve had two since we’ve lived here. One is Minnie and she’s still here, much to my chagrin. She’s on my short list for smacking DD2 two nights ago and climbed up DD1 (had shorts and short sleeves) a few weeks ago and had to be distached hissing and spatting from her shirt. She’s not long for this home...I’ve been around long haired versions and had one last summer that didn’t survive the year due to a dog.

I’m now nervous about having another. One of these kittens has those exact markings. Another is mostly white with tiger “spots” and I’m crossing my fingers that it has the white cat personality. Lol I’m hoping that being “bottle” babies will make a difference but I won’t chance my children’s safety if it comes to that in the future.

I hate that it’s like this but when I have as adults, two traditional tigers, a black, a black/white, a grey/white, and two orange tigers that don’t have any of those tendencies currently, I lean toward them as pets. They let the kids care for them, feed them, etc. In fact, DD1 catches them and locks them in cages/boxes, the milk room...and they still come back to her!

Back to the original topic...they’ll always be my babies. I’ll always have a special place in my heart for them. The plan is to keep them and add them to the growing herd in the barn. (Spaying and neutering will be done! Too many available to let ours add to the problem!) If one develops personality issues, we will cross that bridge when we come to that. My human children are first in my book!

Edited to take out my child’s name. I goofed in my typing and put one of their names in and just caught it.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 25, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> My human children are first in my book!


Definitely!

I've never had any cat as a pet in my life. I just prefer dogs. Plus now I am allergic to them so definitely not.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 25, 2018)

We have 4 cats...3 are indoor/outdoor cats in the seasons where weather permits and 1 strictly indoor by her choice. All are big babies when it comes to humans. They just don't take any crap from the dogs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 28, 2018)

It’s been a couple days...kittens have obviously grown, eyes are funky again (still treating but don’t think they were cleaned as well while I worked all weekend), they are much more active and alert, and they are walking on their feet instead of crawling. 

Some pics from Friday evening...I just let the kittens sit with me for awhile since they are regulating their temps better. I had also added some Kari syrup to two feedings and did belly massages to help them poop. We got about an inch out of each. 

All three...



 
Showing the two tiger and white. Olaf has more white and Daisy has more tiger.


 
Trying to show that Smoky’s color is cone combination of gray/Black currently. 


 
Smoky again...


 
Olaf...


 
Daisy...


 

They got to try canned food mixed with some warm goat milk and a bit of Karo syrup. Olaf dug in the second his nose touched it. In fact, he plowed through it several times inhaling it. Smoky and Daisy weren’t having it unless I syringed it to them. I tried touching their noses to it repeatedly to see if they’d lick their noses and get started but no luck. I’ll try again tomorrow. All had the chance for a belly full of warm milk after so no one went hungry. 

Olaf digging in! 



Daisy and Smoky walked through it several times and all the way around it. 



Skirting the food. It didn’t go to waste! The older kittens (Wilson and Disney) inhaled it!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 28, 2018)

A couple more cute pics from Friday during lap time. 

Olaf


 
Daisy with Olaf in the background.



Smoky


 

Had to throw this pic in from last night to show that they are actually cute now instead of really scrawny kittens. You can also see that they are more mobile. 


 

We were going to try to upgrade them to a dog crate today but too much going on. Maybe tomorrow. I want to give them a small litter box and a box on its side for a bed. They need more light and space than they have now.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 29, 2018)

They are very cute! I think Olaf is my favorite! Olaf as in from Frozen?


----------



## BoboFarm (May 29, 2018)

Save your skin, clip those little needle nails! You can use human nail clippers. When our little guys were old enough to explore using a litterbox we put them in a bathtub and introduced a baking sheet with litter. They're low enough for little legs to climb in but keeps most litter in. As soon as they start moving around better (five or so weeks) they can have a regular litter box. I liked having them in the tub because it's so much easier to clean, it keeps them in (until they're big enough to get out), and it gives enough freedom to have food, bed and litter separated. Once they're out of the tub we would keep them in the bathroom until we were ready for them to be in the house.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 29, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> They are very cute! I think Olaf is my favorite! Olaf as in from Frozen?



Olaf is from Frozen!! The almost three year old came up with it on her own! You don’t argue with that! Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 29, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Save your skin, clip those little needle nails! You can use human nail clippers. When our little guys were old enough to explore using a litterbox we put them in a bathtub and introduced a baking sheet with litter. They're low enough for little legs to climb in but keeps most litter in. As soon as they start moving around better (five or so weeks) they can have a regular litter box. I liked having them in the tub because it's so much easier to clean, it keeps them in (until they're big enough to get out), and it gives enough freedom to have food, bed and litter separated. Once they're out of the tub we would keep them in the bathroom until we were ready for them to be in the house.



Some very good ideas! I’ll see if I’m brave enough to try their nails tomorrow...


----------



## RollingAcres (May 30, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> The almost three year old came up with it on her own!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 30, 2018)

Craziness here! Lol

Kittens eyes are improving again. 

DH noted that he can go in and out of our room, turn the lights off and on, talk to one of the kids, etc and the kittens never acknowledge him. I so much as walk to the doorway to enter our room and they are awake and mewing to let me know that I need to focus on them. 

Smoky is definitely a boy. It’s defined clearly now so we have a spelling. Lol

Due to an all day trip to Louisville yesterday to get DD2 measured for new braces and then today DD1 graduated from Kindergarten and I actually took a nap, and we are also having a water heater issue and had to go to my parents for showers and baths, I didn’t get canned food offered to the kittens again. They did get upgraded Monday evening from their box with the heating pad to a clear tote with a towel over the top. The kids like peeking in at them! The kittens seem to have handled the transition well. 





I change the bottom towel and the one that is used to cover the tote daily. The hand towel directly under the kittens is changed each feeding. (Yes, I do loads of just kitten laundry right now.)


----------



## Bruce (May 31, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> DH noted that he can go in and out of our room, turn the lights off and on, talk to one of the kids, etc and the kittens never acknowledge him. I so much as walk to the doorway to enter our room and they are awake and mewing to let me know that I need to focus on them.


They know who feeds them!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 31, 2018)

@BoboFarm the kittens have these brown dirt spots on their legs and bellies that I believe are actually little bits of stool. (I’ve checked for fleas. They don’t have them.) I have tried wiping a foot on each one when I do potty time with the baby wipe but it isn’t helping. They need a good scrubbing...not sure they are quite big enough though. Ugh! Definitely understand why their mamas have rough tongues now! Lol


----------



## BoboFarm (May 31, 2018)

They're plenty big enough for a bath as long as you feel their health is good and they get dried thoroughly. You can wash them then blow dry them. The blow dryer will freak them out so hold on tight! If you're still stimulating them to go to the bathroom you can do it under warm, running water. It'll wash down the sink and they'll get a good cleaning at the same time. Kittens are gross at 3-5 weeks because they're starting to go to the bathroom on their own and will walk right through it and get it everywhere. The introduction of food will make their stools soft and they will get messy. The brown spots could also be food that they got on themselves while eating too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 31, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> They're plenty big enough for a bath as long as you feel their health is good and they get dried thoroughly. You can wash them then blow dry them. The blow dryer will freak them out so hold on tight! If you're still stimulating them to go to the bathroom you can do it under warm, running water. It'll wash down the sink and they'll get a good cleaning at the same time. Kittens are gross at 3-5 weeks because they're starting to go to the bathroom on their own and will walk right through it and get it everywhere. The introduction of food will make their stools soft and they will get messy. The brown spots could also be food that they got on themselves while eating too.



Thank you! I think I’ll try to trim nails in a few and do the sink trick and see how it goes. They are pretty healthy now, other than monitoring their eyes. I’ll try to update! Lol


----------



## BoboFarm (May 31, 2018)

A nail trim BEFORE the bath would be a great idea  I've found that they generally relax if you hold them while you run the warm water over their back and clean them up. Mine always freaked out if I just filled the sink with water and put them in. Get your fingers wet and rub their heads rather than trying to pour water over them. They will breath water in and could easily get an upper respiratory infection. Good luck!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 31, 2018)

We didn’t get to baths tonight. Maybe in the morning. Just too much going on.

Olaf was crying and I found him on the floor, outside the tote. Needless to say, their living quarters have been upgraded again. They now have a small wire dog crate. Hoping they adjust well! 

Kids made a “pen” to play with the kittens in while I did the feeding routine. 



 

An attempt to get a pic of all three.


 

New pen...I think adjusting helps when you have a full belly!


----------



## BoboFarm (May 31, 2018)

Too cute 

Just be sure they can't get their heads caught between the bars.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 1, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Too cute
> 
> Just be sure they can't get their heads caught between the bars.



Oh they walk right out! They were wandering around my room this morning when I woke to their cries!! New plan...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 3, 2018)

Okay all: You know that I’ve fought for this kittens to survive from the moment that I got the call. I’ve now got one that has me completely shocked. I was working yesterday and got a text from DH that something was wrong with Olaf’s outer digit on both front feet. The pics made me think he had just stepped in stool and I thought I’d clean him well when I got home. 

Not the case!!! Only those two toes (one on each foot) are affected so far but it’s bad! 


 

 

I soaked his feet in warm, Epsom salt water for about 5 minutes (couldn’t get longer without injuring him-young kittens and soaking feet aren’t exactly easy...) I then caked triple antibiotic on him. 

Need to find my medical iodine and I have some hibiclens that I’m going to wash them with when I get off work today. DH is going to try to soak him a bit again this morning. 

I’m basically freaking out but at the same time, I refuse to pay an emergency vet bill. (It just isn’t in the funds for a kitten at this time.)


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 3, 2018)

Poor baby. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## BoboFarm (Jun 3, 2018)

He, and the others, may have ringworm. Lime sulfur dips are the treatment. You can hope it's localized and treat with an anti-fungal (athletes foot treatment) but you have to also be careful about ingestion. When I treated my litter of three they lost about 90% of their hair. We treated once a week for over a month. That was 15 years ago so I'm not sure if things have changed. Ringworm is highly contagious to humans and other animals.

If you have a black light you can bring him in a dark room and shine the black light on his foot. Ringworm will floresce. You can also see if the hair pulls out easily around the toe. Hair on affected skin will essentially fall out and pulls out like tufts from a shedding coat.

I wouldn't treat it as an emergency but a vet visit to confirm diagnosis might be helpful and will narrow down what treatment they need.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 3, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> He, and the others, may have ringworm. Lime sulfur dips are the treatment. You can hope it's localized and treat with an anti-fungal (athletes foot treatment) but you have to also be careful about ingestion. When I treated my litter of three they lost about 90% of their hair. We treated once a week for over a month. That was 15 years ago so I'm not sure if things have changed. Ringworm is highly contagious to humans and other animals.
> 
> If you have a black light you can bring him in a dark room and shine the black light on his foot. Ringworm will floresce. You can also see if the hair pulls out easily around the toe. Hair on affected skin will essentially fall out and pulls out like tufts from a shedding coat.
> 
> I wouldn't treat it as an emergency but a vet visit to confirm diagnosis might be helpful and will narrow down what treatment they need.



My concern is more that the tip of the toe appears necrotic and there’s purulent drainage underneath.


----------



## BoboFarm (Jun 3, 2018)

Ringworm can cause nailbed infections.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 3, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Ringworm can cause nailbed infections.



Good to know!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 3, 2018)

Olaf has taken a turn for the worst. He’s eaten less as the day has progressed. He no longer greets me or purrs. He’s very lethargic and even cool. My nurse instincts are telling me that he isn’t long for this world. As much as I hate it, I just don’t want him to suffer. The kids have also said their goodbyes and are very sad. We are cuddling him and just letting him know he’s loved for what time he has left.


----------



## BoboFarm (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm so sorry  Bottle babies are so hard and sometimes no matter what you do they don't make it. I'm glad he got the love and care that you provided.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear it's never easy


----------



## Bruce (Jun 3, 2018)

I would guess some sort of an infection in the toe. Tomorrow is Monday, vet will be open regular hours.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 3, 2018)

Olaf is continuing to decline. He’s unable to defend himself against his siblings and only ate about four drops of milk when I last fed his siblings (eating 15-20ml per feeding.) I hated to separate him but after I caught Daisy roughhousing him and he was just laying under her as she bit at him, I can’t leave him to be picked on. He’s now in a shoebox with a heating pad. Still no purring despite laying with me. He is uncomfortable and just has an ill appearance. I’ll be stunned if he’s alive in the morning. (Depending on his condition, I’ll call the vet and discuss options.) 

Daisy has aggressively grabbed me twice today when she was going to eat. I know that she’s hungry and she wants her milk but biting my hand repeatedly when there wasn’t milk the first ten times is excessive. She wraps her claws info me too. Picking on her ill brother was the final straw. I told the kids we aren’t keeping her. She’s already pushy. I don’t want to see how much moreso she will get as she grows. Not sure how I’ll rehome her yet as I don’t want her to go to a home with kids. Time will tell. 

Smoky is growing well and now eats as much as Daisy regulary. His eyes look amazing! He’s very sweet and purrs readily. The kids favor him in the litter. We will be keeping Smoky. He should be very spoiled!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 3, 2018)

Sorry about Olaf, it is so hard to raise these babies. The last litter I did we lost 3 of the 6 and I was devastated. I have had pretty good luck but that litter was tough. I had someone sharing the raising as I was out of town and maybe just the change of routine was not a good, IDK, but it broke my heart. I get really attached and I am a total cat person anyways. Obviously he has an infection of some kind so if he makes it through the night maybe the vet can help. 

I lost one once that developed pneumonia in the middle of the night and I just couldn't justify $400 for the emergency clinic and she was gone before the vet opened in the morning. 

As least he was warm and dry and loved.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

Olaf had passed when DH and I got up to start chores this morning. I made DH check. We will bury him as a family when DH gets home from work. (The kids don’t always play a part and don’t even know that one of the cats died last weekend and DH buried it but we feel like they need to have some understanding of life and death. We live on a farm and it’s part of life. I also don’t think they need to dwell on every death that occurs since we have so many animals.) Either way, it’s time to wake the kids and I’m dreading it because they’ll ask about Olaf. Going to try to focus on the other two young kittens, the older two kittens, and maybe a fun Father’s Day project for their daddy...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Jun 4, 2018)

Very sorry for you and especially the kids. But I agree, death is a part of life that they need to understand.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks all! I truly appreciate the support!! 

Older two kids asked to see Olaf this morning so I showed them after I told them. I feel like the little one is too young. She’s asked for her kitten several times. 

Daisy and Smoky seemed to be adjusting without issue and have been thoroughly inspected and appear healthy with no areas of concern. Their appetites are robust. Daisy ate canned food of her own accord today. Smoky still eats it off my fingers. They finished off with some goat milk to wash it down and make sure their bellies were full.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 5, 2018)

We buried Olaf as a family last night. Kids were full of questions. DD2 doesn’t understand why I can’t make his boo boos better like I do hers. 

Daisy is still eating canned food well twice a day. Smoky not so much. Hoping he gets the hang of it soon. 

We are letting them spend some time out playing after each feeding now. They seem to really enjoy the interaction and exercise. 

Goal is to get a better arrangement figured out tomorrow for them. I’d like to give them some space to stretch their legs, a small litter box, and of course a bed.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 6, 2018)

It is so hard to have to explain death to the young ones...  You don't want to "sugar coat" it but at the same time you also can't or don't want to get into too much details on it. Sorry about Olaf.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow! I was slacking on this one! Daisy and Smoky are now completely weaned. They had to be as no one was willing to syringe feed them while we were on vacation. They are still getting canned food though they do snack on dry kitten food. 

They ended up spending our vacation in the barn of the people we got them from in their crate. Needless to say, we put them in our barn when we got home. They hung out in the tack room for a few days then when Ella was turned out from getting acclimated they moved to the loft into the large dog crate and will spend a few weeks growing before they are always free. 

Both kittens still recognize my voice and start purring immediately. They also searched me for milk when we picked them up! I’m thinking they might be worse than Oscar about stealing goat milk as I milk in the mornings since they were raised on goat milk. 

The hay bale was a new experience for Smoky and Daisy. They were enjoying cuddles and got some exercise too. 



 

 

This pic is for size reference. Zara looks quite large next to Daisy. The flash made Zara jump but you get the idea. 


 

Need to get the kittens wormed. Their little bellies are large and tight so I’m sure they are full!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 28, 2018)

They sure have came a long way and glad to see that they are doing great! So cute!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 29, 2018)

I really slacked off on updating this thread. 

I know that I posted in my journal that Smoky overheated and died on one of the really hot days this summer. 

Daisy thrived and ended up going home with the 4-Her that gets calves from us. She’s very spoiled in their barn and getting lots of attention. I’ll have to see if they can get me an updated pic of her.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 29, 2018)

Sorry about Smoky, nice that Daisy is going to have an easy life.


----------

